# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج((autodesk land desktop) اعداد مهندس/أيمن قنديل- بروابط فورشير وميديافير



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء​ 

تلك المشاركة التي طالما وعدتكم بها وهي عبارة عن دورة مبسطة لتعليم برنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا land desktop وهو برنامج خاص بحصر الكميات ورسم القطاعات التصميمية وخطوط الانابيب للغاز وخطوط المياه والتصميم الهيدروليكي وغيرها من الفوائد العظيمة لذلك البرنامج​ 






والان مع روابط تحميل البرنامج + الكراك​ 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 -CD1 ​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/​ 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/​ 

نسخة احدث​ 

Autodesk - AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 Full ISO​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18​



والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية​ 


الدرس الاول : create_new_project​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html​ 

الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html​ 

الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062825/1d9a75eb/3-import_points_to_program.html​ 

الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062817/d8b94704/4-create_terrain_surface.html​ 

الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062807/c1a27645/5-create_cross_sections.html​ 

الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062799/fc84a736/6-cross_setion_part_1.html​ 

الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062785/ec29da5c/7-cross_section_part_2.html​ 

الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html​ 

رابط ملف البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230161214/95ceef23/learn_land_2006.html​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------


أو

 روابط جديدة على الميديافير من رفع ال م حيدر سعد
​ 


حيدر سعد قال:


> الدرس الاول : create_new_project​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0ez9hg1k8vikx54​
> الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kn446e40feo8dp3​
> ...





واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 

مهندس / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

مجهود قيم بارك الله فيك ورزقك كل ما تتمنى فى الدنيا والآخرة

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت


----------



## o0o1o0o (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...ومجهود رائع ..وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 فبراير 2010)

عوداً حميداً
والله من فترة قلت في نفسي وأنا أتابع المنتدى يومياً غريبة المهندس أيمن اختفى من فترة عسى يكون المانع خير وأكيد يجهز لنا مفاجأة ورائعة من الروائع وفعلاً ما شاء الله بارك الله ثلاث أسطوانات كاملة لتعليم ثلاث برامج مهمة جداً
ورغم أنه ليس لي اهتمام بالطرق وتصميمها إلا أنني كنت من المتابعين لدروس الدورة الشاملة للطرق وسأحمل دروس تعليم برنامج اللاند لأنني اعتبرها كنز يجب علي اقتنائه فلعلي أحتاجه يوما ما او أفيد به زميلاً تخصصه الطرق
فجزاك الله خيراً وبارك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك وعملك وشفى الله والديك
ووفقك لما تحب وترضى وياريت تكمل لنا دروس هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ودروس ديناميكية المنشآت والزلازل لأننا نعاني شح منها إضافة لو بقي أمثلة للمقارنة بين البرامج الإنشائية
 وإلى الأمام لخدمة إخوانك وأمتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك ومحبك في الرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني
م.عبدالرحمن


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت ترفع علي ميديا فاير بلاش الرابدشير رخم جداا في التنزيل وشكرا


----------



## mohamed moftah mf (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (27 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*
اخوك م.خالد رسلان​


----------



## khaledbah (28 فبراير 2010)

*thanks ayman your are the best*

thanks ayman your are the best


----------



## khaledbah (28 فبراير 2010)

*the programe doesn't run*

the programe doesn't run please put new links ]


----------



## عمروان (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamad makram (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الاسطوانةة


----------



## mohamad makram (4 مارس 2010)

تتستستستستخ نىنسىةنةس


----------



## mohamad makram (4 مارس 2010)

كيق يتم تحميل الاسطوانة


----------



## almass (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وكذلك كافة الشروحات التى قدمتها 
ولى طلب "ياليت تقوم بشرح الشيت مانجر "sheet manager والذى يعتبر من اهم الاشياء فى البرنامج "


----------



## mrtaha (4 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ...ومجهود رائع ..وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب*​


----------



## aamalti68 (5 مارس 2010)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه.........أشكر جهدك وإهتمامك لغرض إيصال المعرفة وإن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على طيب أصلك بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (6 مارس 2010)

ادعو اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه ان يكافئك على مجهوداتك وعلى اهتمامك بنشر العلم الذى اكرمك به


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوور والله يوفقك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمديوة عبدالوهاب (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس صغنون (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_M1986 (8 مارس 2010)

مش هقول غير جمله واحدة
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## farahbismi (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى ها الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يام/أيمن وبارك في جهودكم


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر بوركت


----------



## moda667 (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود 
انا مهندس طرق وكنت عايزاستزيد من الشغل علي برنامج لاند وبهذة المحاضرات ساعدتني كثيرا يكفي ان اقول لك انت اول مهندس مصري يشرح برنامج اللاند صوت وصورة علي النت
ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (2 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني*​


----------



## همام عبد الرازق (13 أبريل 2010)

قم للمعلم ووفه التبجيلا كاد المعام أن يكون رسولا.............فلقد تندر الكلمات لتعبر عن جزيل الشكر لكل من يسعى فى نشر العلم.........فلا أستطيع أن أقول سوى شكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (16 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت الصوت مش موجود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

moda667 قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود
> انا مهندس طرق وكنت عايزاستزيد من الشغل علي برنامج لاند وبهذة المحاضرات ساعدتني كثيرا يكفي ان اقول لك انت اول مهندس مصري يشرح برنامج اللاند صوت وصورة علي النت
> ربنا يجزيك خير


 


جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

جـــــــزاك اللـــه الــــــــف خـــــــير يابشــــــمهندس أيــــــــمن  علي دروس برنامج اللانـــد ويارب يوفقنـــــــا جميعـــــا لمــــا فيه نفــــع للمسلمـــــين ,,,,,,,, امييييييين



آمــــــل تفعيل روابــــط برنامـــــج اللانــــد نفســـة ,,,,,,,, وحيــــــاك اللـــــــه


----------



## laiouni (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس و جعل الله اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك مشكور يا غالي


----------



## mss_70 (9 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس ايمن على الشرح الجميل الوافي دا وكنت عايز استفسر من حضرتك لو فيه مراكز او مؤسسات في القاهرة بتشرح برامج الخاصة بمجال الطرق دي ياريت تقولي عليها ضروري


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيروبارك فيك


----------



## مشير الفقية (28 أغسطس 2010)

_اسكنك الله الفردوس_


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح قائمة pipe من برنامج land ومشكورين علي المجهود العظيم زادكم الله علما وخلقا


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لما فية الخير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mohamed askar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله والشكر له علي ان وهبنا من ينشر العلم بامانة جزاكم الله من فضلة وخيره


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ...ومجهود رائع ..وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب*​


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا يابشمهندس ايمن ومشكورين جدا للمجهود الرائع ده


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mohamed askar قال:


> وفقكم الله لما فية الخير في الدنيا والاخرة





mohamed askar قال:


> الحمد لله والشكر له علي ان وهبنا من ينشر العلم بامانة جزاكم الله من فضلة وخيره





ahmed arfa قال:


> *بارك الله فيك ...ومجهود رائع ..وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب*​





engineer ghaly قال:


> مشكووووووووور جدا يابشمهندس ايمن ومشكورين جدا للمجهود الرائع ده






_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء و ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن


----------



## yoseph42k (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت أخي ما عم يفتح الفيديو ليش عم يفتح 4شارد ما بعرف
وما عم يفتح الفيديو


----------



## مصطفى العراقي 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

اخي الدرس السابع والثامن الروابط غير شغالة . ارجو تزيدي بروابط جديدة


----------



## محمودشمس (5 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ...ومجهود رائع ..وأن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب*​


----------



## midonet00 (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع والمهم


----------



## علي الأحمري (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك في علمك وعملك ورزقك خيري الدنيا و الآخرة مجهود رائع 
لا أجد وصفاً يليق بمقامك لكن لك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## شاب على الطريق (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس لكن انا عايز ارسم التقاطعات ومش عارف ارسم بعض منها واتمنى يكون فيه درس لتعليم رسم التقاطعات حيث انا محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## البروفيسير حاتم (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيراً


----------



## محمد الصبروط (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن قنديل


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## himo (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وربنا يتقبل الاعمال وانشاء الله يكون لك صدقة جارية


----------



## مهندس صغنون (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## civil mo7amed (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محسن سعيد (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك زادك من خيره وغفر لك ولوواديك


----------



## محمد سلمان رميض (5 مايو 2012)

اشكرك جدا استاذي العزيز وبارك الله فيك واتمنى كما يتمنى الجميع ملف النقاط الذي استخدم في المحاضرات كي يكون التمرين معزز بالمثال مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفقير لله (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ABDALLAHECO (10 يوليو 2012)

لم استطع تحميل البرنامج اتمنى ان يتم رفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## محمد عمار عبده (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## uocef (9 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (18 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh.mog (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
مهندس ايمن المحترم
انا عندي اللاند2009 ولكن البروفايل لاتظهر قائمته افيدنا بتنزيل رابط للقوائم المخفية
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------

